# Yet another decoy on the market



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well Final Approach is now making canada decoys. I have pictures but I don't think I can post them until the photo album is back up???


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

competition means lower prices, thats always a good thing. im glad to see someone moving in on avery too. GHG and avery are the same company if anyone didnt know that. they make just about every thing you could ever need for hunting. i have always liked brands like big foot and duck commander that focus on a smaller scale of products. i guess it really makes no difference if everything i hunt with has the same tag on it or not, just a personal opinion. but yeah, i hope they are good dekes.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

ok, i think i put up some false info on that last post, GHG is endorsed by avery, not the same thing. how closely they work together im not sure. Rich-n-tone calls, mossy oak camo, realtree camo, war eagle boats, go devil motors, zink calls, and remington are also companies endorsed by avery. maybe someone else who knows more about this can let us know how the relationship between avery and GHG works. sorry for redirecting your post like this, porkchop.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Here they are. I think they look like GHG decoys, but just a little different. I think the GHG decoys look better.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey how did you get that picture to post????? Teach me!!!

Diver_Sniper,

I was thinking the same thing about the prices going down or staying steady. I think the GHG look better as well. Carrylite came out with a new design FB that sort of looks like a BF with glossy paint on it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Those remind me of the old foam decoys Cabelas was putting out a few years back. Not impressed!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I go to www.hunt101.com and then go from there.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Those remind me of the old foam decoys Cabelas was putting out a few years back. Not impressed!


Are you talking about the ones that were 2 in 1. You pull the skin off and you got a snow decoy? I got 6 for Christmas one year. With the body sock on them they looked pretty goofy. I don't think I ever killed a canada over them. Take the skin off and the snow looks pretty good but the heads broke pretty easily. I ended up ditching the skins and I still have the bodies.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:down: Back to the drawing board Latschaw. :eyeroll:


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

I think that fullbody FA Feeder looks OK, but that Active and Looker aren't so hot. I don't really like GHG's Feeder either, but the Lookers and Actives are pretty good so I'm thinking just mix up the ones I like with the Big Foots to give the spread a different look. :huh:

Did you guys see FA's new shell decoy? I like their paint job even better than the GHG's. They also have a pretty nice looking sleeper head, but no flocking. It's great that we will have more choices next year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PC....try this to copy a picture from somewhere....

Right click on picture
click on properties at the bottom
Highlight address
right click on highlighted address
copy
Click OK
go to thread and post reply
click on IMG*
paste in copy of address
click on IMG* again
submit


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Ken I have to post my bald head picture.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I think they look like they'd fall over. :run:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Where are you guys finding the pics of the new dekes on the web? 
Good Huntin


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

I think these dekes might look a lot better if you put the heads on em from FOOTS or the GHG FB's


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

It looks like just another cheap imitation of the Foots and the GHG.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I remember when GHG were cheap imatations too.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Those are not what the decoys are going to look like........they are much better looking and will be unveiled at the SHOT show......


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Hopefully because they look like crap from that picture.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Those Cabelas foam decoys! Jonser and I have been whackin and stackin over those since 2002! Jones has a couple dozen and I think durability is their only problem. As far as the FA decoys, they look like a GHG rip off to me. :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Like PJ said, I've killed a lot of geese over those old Cabela's foam decoys. They were WAY too overpriced when they first came out but I bought a couple dozen out of the bargain cave for really cheap. I always thought they looked good, especially on sunny days....since with the covers they are essentially a flocked full body. Never had a problem with them tipping over or anything other than durability. Although a hot glue gun and a few minutes time and they were fixed. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think they look like GHG.....JUNK


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Easy there GB3. I happen to like GHG alot.
I do agree with PJ they do look like a GHG rip off.
Second on the motion


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I dont really like the new decoys and how much do they run for?


----------

